# crashed today



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok so i have been hyper, now it looks like off the meds I'm going hypo. Today I am so tired and it feels like my whole body is aching, and muscles are burning including joints. .

How does one cope with these swings? Do you still take your meds. Do you decrease your meds when you're hyper and start them up again when you go hypo? It just bites having to wait till they test me again in a week or so because right now I am OFF THE MEDS since I was hyper. What does one do? Tylenol seems to help a bit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Ok so i have been hyper, now it looks like off the meds I'm going hypo. Today I am so tired and it feels like my whole body is aching, and muscles are burning including joints. .
> 
> How does one cope with these swings? Do you still take your meds. Do you decrease your meds when you're hyper and start them up again when you go hypo? It just bites having to wait till they test me again in a week or so because right now I am OFF THE MEDS since I was hyper. What does one do? Tylenol seems to help a bit.


I am not familiar w/ your history. What med are you on? Your diagnosis is? Read some of your posts but memory fails.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ultrasound said indicative of Hypothyroid/Hashi's in December of 2009. Been on synthroid for 9 years but off of it as of December 2009. Went to dessicated ERFA pig tablet in january. Got off of that in March (2 weeks ago) hyper episodes and thryoid really started to ache and hurt. Noticed hyper like episodes started last october 2009 when thryoid started to ache and hives appeared for 6 months. Hives are mostly gone but reappear when my thryoid hurts. Allergist ruled out allergies except grass pollen which is a binder in Synthroid. AM NOT ON ANY PILLS RIGHT NOW except paxil 20mg for last 9 years.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Also I DO HAVE antibodies peroxidase for hashi's . 2 years ago number was 800, as of last august was 250ish. Plus the test they do for inflammation was elevated slightly last august.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Ultrasound said indicative of Hypothyroid/Hashi's in December of 2009. Been on synthroid for 9 years but off of it as of December 2009. Went to dessicated ERFA pig tablet in january. Got off of that in March (2 weeks ago) hyper episodes and thryoid really started to ache and hurt. Noticed hyper like episodes started last october 2009 when thryoid started to ache and hives appeared for 6 months. Hives are mostly gone but reappear when my thryoid hurts. Allergist ruled out allergies except grass pollen which is a binder in Synthroid. AM NOT ON ANY PILLS RIGHT NOW except paxil 20mg for last 9 years.


Thank you for the update. Okay.........................so how much Erfa were you taking? Have you been in for labs in the past month or so? If you have, could you share the results and the ranges?

I just did quite a bit of research on Paxil and people can become allergic to it. I know you have been taking it for a long time but our bodies do change and also, there may have been something in the Erfa.

You are going to see your doctor, aren't you? Hives can also be immunological and clearly there is an association between your hurting thyroid and hives which leads me to suspect that your thyroid is putting out large amounts of thyroxine (we call this a dump) and boy, can you ever be allergic to that.

So...............some things to think about and sort through with the help of your doctor. I am worried and will help you best I can.

Sometimes it is just good to have someone to toss the ball around with.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok well I know the hives are not from the paxil. I had this bad bout of hives 9 years ago when I felt jittery, hyper etc...that was before they found out I had thyroid/hashi issues. Looking back I know I must have had a dump then and gone into hypo state. They only gave me the paxil before they knew i was borderline hypo...but they didn't know about the hashi's back then. Anyways the hives came BEFORE I WAS ON ANY PILLS OF ANY KIND. Erfa tablets since January : 30mg each. I ended up with a TSH of 10 on 1 of those. So they gave me 2 30mg and within a flash it dropped to TSH of 1.59 which I then had hyper episodes. Doc thought it may be side effects from ERFA so I stopped use all together. They don't do T4 or T3 blood tests for a good TSH like that...I was angry they didn't. GOOD NEWS THE ENDO CALLED I GO FOR MY FIRST APPT ON MONDAY. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I went hyper on Erfa too. i felt horrible! It was very inconsistent. I hope this was caused by Erfa! i just went off today. Felt worse on timed release compounded. I am thinking I can't handle t3 anymore.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Ok well I know the hives are not from the paxil. I had this bad bout of hives 9 years ago when I felt jittery, hyper etc...that was before they found out I had thyroid/hashi issues. Looking back I know I must have had a dump then and gone into hypo state. They only gave me the paxil before they knew i was borderline hypo...but they didn't know about the hashi's back then. Anyways the hives came BEFORE I WAS ON ANY PILLS OF ANY KIND. Erfa tablets since January : 30mg each. I ended up with a TSH of 10 on 1 of those. So they gave me 2 30mg and within a flash it dropped to TSH of 1.59 which I then had hyper episodes. Doc thought it may be side effects from ERFA so I stopped use all together. They don't do T4 or T3 blood tests for a good TSH like that...I was angry they didn't. GOOD NEWS THE ENDO CALLED I GO FOR MY FIRST APPT ON MONDAY. Will keep you informed.


This is very good news about your appt. for Monday. I am happy for this.

And thank you for going over your medical history; perhaps if we could keep this thread for future postings it would be easier for both of us. I read a "lot" of posts and it is really important to me to keep each poster's info straight.

You could very well be dumping thyroxine. Hashi's is known for flitting back and forth between hypo and hyper.

And I agree with you; when a patient has tulmultuous thyroid history, it would be prudent to do the FREES for at certain points in the treatment plan, TSH is really no longer relevant and more importantly, it does not reflect what is "really' going on.


----------

